# Post-Fight Press Conference: The worst looking faces



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

So I'm looking right now at GSP's "work" on Jon Fitch's face










Just out of curiosity, who's had the WORST ever? I seldom watch post-fight conferences, so I don't know.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trouble is, the worse ones tend not to make it to the presser and go straight to hospital!

Example:










and


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Imagine Rashad sitting there post-UFC 98, drinking his water, answering questions with this on his face:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

good thread i like this one but bobby and MK dont


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Trouble is, the worse ones tend not to make it to the presser and go straight to hospital!


I agree. I imagine how painful it really is, especially to wake up the following day after taking such a beating! When you see such pictures you realize how brutal MMA can be.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

/endthread


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> I agree. I imagine how painful it really is, especially to wake up the following day after taking such a beating! When you see such pictures you realize how brutal MMA can be.


Haven´t you ever take a beating in your life? Lucky guy!

I can remember at least 5 random beatings i took. :thumbsup:

It´s not the pain that sucks. It´s the anger of loosing or of being spanked by several dudes.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Haven´t you ever take a beating in your life? Lucky guy!
> 
> I can remember at least 5 random beatings i took. :thumbsup:
> 
> It´s not the pain that sucks. It´s the anger of loosing or of being spanked by several dudes.


No, actually I haven't, but about 9 years ago, when I was a kid, a friend of mine threw a snowball (or should I say iceball) which accidentally landed right on my face near the right eye. That was very painful, I was unable to open it for a few of days... it affected my vision in a way, from that moment the right eye sees slightly worse than the left one. Certainly, Fitch's injury on the picture looks worse which is why I'm surprised to see him in this condition attending press conference instead of putting an ice all over the face and resting at home. How can he think clearly and answer the meaningless questions? He's a tough guy, indeed. And mentally as well - lost to GSP and came back on track quickly (even though he constantly wins via decision).


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Struve looks like he is dead in that picture. Kid has heart to win that fight with such a nasty cut.

Here is another pic of Diego after that fight. He was beat up bad.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Struve looks like he is dead in that picture. Kid has heart to win that fight with such a nasty cut.


Probably he didn't even feel the cut that much during the fight.

Koschek's eye after the GSP fight looked worse than Fitch's and I thought that he could possibly carry away some permanent damage on that eye.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is Struve taking up acting in the Harry Potter films? That sure looks like a lightning bolt!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good thread i like this one but bobby and MK dont


Terrible photoshop you did there^^ :thumb02:


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good thread i like this one but bobby and MK dont


I think Machida still looks alright with that haha, and he has his head up regardless.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

which fight was that after for struve? Anyone?

EDIT: And did he win? 

Another Edit: Someone should find a picture of Nate Quarry after he beat Tim Creduer. that's a pretty busted up face on the winner.

Edgar kind of looked like the toxic avenger after UFC 125, and Maynard looked like he had been crying blood.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if there are any images, but the fight between Coleman and Frye crosses my mind. Don's face probably looked totally smashed after a few hours when it truly starts to fully display the damage...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> which fight was that after for struve? Anyone?
> 
> EDIT: And did he win?


Denis Stojnic at UFC99. Yes, he did win.

Lets not forget the boy also had the mother of busted lips after the Morecraft fight which he also won:-










Struve is a fooking warrior.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Never knew that Struve has gotten so much beating in the past and still came out as a victor. Haven't been following him that much.

Quarry after emerging victorious against Creduer.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Great pics.

Someone should find Ken Shamrock after the first Tito fight.

Also Nate Quarry after Jorge Rivera gave him the beating of his life.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Never knew that Struve has gotten so much beating in the past and still came out as a victor. Haven't been following him that much.
> 
> Quarry after emerging victorious against Creduer.


one of the worst eyes I've seen.

This is recent, but broken nose still looks scary: (surprisingly not many bruises)


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> No, actually I haven't, but about 9 years ago, when I was a kid, a friend of mine threw a snowball (or should I say iceball) which accidentally landed right on my face near the right eye. That was very painful, I was unable to open it for a few of days... it affected my vision in a way, from that moment the right eye sees slightly worse than the left one. Certainly, Fitch's injury on the picture looks worse which is why I'm surprised to see him in this condition attending press conference instead of putting an ice all over the face and resting at home. How can he think clearly and answer the meaningless questions? He's a tough guy, indeed. And mentally as well - lost to GSP and came back on track quickly (even though he constantly wins via decision).


How ironic is that you had to ice your eye after getting hit with an iceball? 

/offtopic off.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ken after i have no idea..


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Lots of good ones, makes you realize how brutal this sport can be. I think the john fitch picture is one of the worst.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Now we're talking!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Now we're talking!


Shiiit that's crazy! Poor guy lol ...

But I still say Fitch's face was the worst to make it to the post-fight presser


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Shiiit that's crazy! Poor guy lol ...
> 
> But I still say Fitch's face was the worst to make it to the post-fight presser


Who was Davis fighting?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> Lots of good ones, makes you realize how brutal this sport can be. I think the john fitch picture is one of the worst.


"little" BJ does deliver tons of punishment


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Howard after the Ellenberger fight


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricky Hatton










James Thompson










Although he's not an MMA fighter, Vitali Klitschko


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> James Thompson


That is just mean lol(that is what he always looks like minus the little bit of blood).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

JLB is not a pure MMA fighter but he had a "funny face" after he fought Abidi!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

limba said:


> JLB is not a pure MMA fighter but he had a "funny face" after he fought Abidi!


this is insane!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeing as this thread is derailing nicely into grossness, it seems a great time to dreg up the Kampmann cut:










Glorious.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yummmmmi!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> Who was Davis fighting?


I think it was the Diaz fight, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I think it was the Diaz fight, correct me if im wrong.


It was. If the eye weren't bad enough, his ass got put to sleep. He truly turned into the toxic avenger! I take back mz Edgar remark.

That egg is Utterly disgusting, yet the kampmann eye is so yum!

Is that skull I see?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I think it was the Diaz fight, correct me if im wrong.


Yep pretty sure it was, props to Diaz for outstriking Davis.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> "little" BJ does deliver tons of punishment


Yes indeed ...


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Intermission said:


>


I am certain these guys wouldn't make to the press conference, they need ICU personnel as soon as possible. I'm glad that doesn't happen often, otherwise MMA wouldn't be widely accepted as the sport instead of human cockfighting. The thread shows that even though the number of rules have increased over the years, fighters still suffer a lot.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

some shocking wounds there! and yes that is skull.

i thought the marvin eastman gash above the eyebrow was bad.

vitor really punished him


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I knew Fitch would be in the OP despite the fact that in comparison to other beatings in MMA Jon's isn't that bad haha. See thread for proof.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Not the face, but still not for the weak ones to watch:






and


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Not the face, but still not for the weak ones to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there anything similar to this in some of the UFCs? I remember I saw the picture of the broken leg during the fight (UFN or something), but I haven't watched it, so I can't tell if it was authentic or just edited photograph.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Wasn't there anything similar to this in some of the UFCs? I remember I saw the picture of the broken leg during the fight (UFN or something), but I haven't watched it, so I can't tell if it was authentic or just edited photograph.


First fight for the troops.

Corey Hill snapped his leg against Dale Hartt. It looked like a wet noodle.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

hellholming said:


> First fight for the troops.
> 
> Corey Hill snapped his leg against Dale Hartt. It looked like a wet noodle.


I need to find the video of that.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I need to find the video of that.


here ya go: http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Dale_Hartt_vs_Corey_Hill_Fight_Video_UFN_16?vid=10002343

it's nasty.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Not the face, but still not for the weak ones to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after looking at the thread last night, I had a feeling these would be making their way over here. :thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

One of the meanest accidents in a grappling tournament:


----------

